# I Want To Learn Ag Brewing



## bekhenry (12/11/09)

Hi Everyone,
I'd really like to get into AG brewing but i dont know where to start - ive read a heap about it but i'd love to see how its done in real life and get an idea on how much better AG can be form brewing out of a can.
Any chance i can tag along the next time somebody is doing a brew?
Bek


----------



## davewaldo (12/11/09)

If you let everyone know where you are you might find someone easier....


----------



## muckey (12/11/09)

bek said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'd really like to get into AG brewing but i dont know where to start - ive read a heap about it but i'd love to see how its done in real life and get an idea on how much better AG can be form brewing out of a can.
> Any chance i can tag along the next time somebody is doing a brew?
> Bek




I'm sure there are lots of people willing to have a brewday assistant but it might help if you update your location 
Cheers

edit: well and truely beaten


----------



## komodo (12/11/09)

woronora / sutherland shire from memory?


----------



## Adamt (12/11/09)

Note that this is in the "ISB: Inner Sydney Brewer's Club" forum.


----------



## alowen474 (12/11/09)

I would nearly have to say that if you can't fill the form out at the start, AG is not for you!!


----------



## muckey (12/11/09)

beerforal said:


> I would nearly have to say that if you can't fill the form out at the start, AG is not for you!!




there's a form :blink:


----------



## MaestroMatt (12/11/09)

bek, 

There is a brewday happening on the 6th December if I am not mistaken. I forget who is organising it but that would be perfect for you to see how it is all done.

Do you brew yet or are you just starting out?

Cheers,

MM


----------



## komodo (12/11/09)

To my knowledge he has done kits, partials and FWKs


----------



## crozdog (12/11/09)

MaestroMatt said:


> bek,
> 
> There is a brewday happening on the 6th December if I am not mistaken. I forget who is organising it but that would be perfect for you to see how it is all done.
> 
> ...



Ya just gotta love how the whole AHB comminity keeps track of what's happening where!!!

I'm the organiser, yes it is on the 6th. mash in about 11

Checkout this thread for most of the details. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=38628

PM me for the address.


----------



## bekhenry (12/11/09)

Hi all, thanks for all the helpful replys. Yes Komodo im in Woronora (nice memory!), I've been brewing for about 3 years on and off but mostly from kits, have tried a FWKs and wasnt impressed.
I did see the brew day on the 6th but wasnt quite sure how the list works and dont really understand the AG language (what on earth is a cube?) Maybe you're right 'Beer foral' AG might be beyond my tiny brain.
Bek


----------



## Steve (12/11/09)

bek said:


> Maybe you're right 'Beer foral' AG might be beyond my tiny brain.
> Bek



Bollocks, have a look at this site and follow the pics at the bottom of the page. Its a piece o piss.
Cheers
Steve

http://cruisenews.net/brewing/infusion/


----------



## amiddler (12/11/09)

bek said:


> Maybe you're right 'Beer foral' AG might be beyond my tiny brain.
> Bek



bek

Don't put yourself down, Thats what we are here for!!

Sorry couldn't help myself, I hope you find a brew day to join in on. Pity we are so far away, I am always looking for some one to crush my grain for me. I think I wore my last 2 assistants out. HAHA

It is great fun. I was the same at first but it really isn't as hard as some of the brewers make it out to be. Have fun and learn from others, plenty of experience on this forum.

Drew


----------



## crozdog (13/11/09)

bek said:


> Hi all, thanks for all the helpful replys. Yes Komodo im in Woronora (nice memory!), I've been brewing for about 3 years on and off but mostly from kits, have tried a FWKs and wasnt impressed.
> I did see the brew day on the 6th but wasnt quite sure how the list works and dont really understand the AG language (what on earth is a cube?) Maybe you're right 'Beer foral' AG might be beyond my tiny brain.
> Bek


As per my previous response, you're welcome to come along. don't worry about the list or the lingo. A cube is a plastic container, the list was for those attending to put dibs in for the days output. 

Just drop me a PM & I'll give you my addy. You'll learn more in a day seeing what goes on & chatting to like minded guys than you will from a day's reading....


----------



## alowen474 (13/11/09)

I was just having a dig, we are not all nuclear physicists on this site!!
If you fill out your details, when you ask a question about locality people will know where you are thats all.

Don't be scared to get amongst it, we all had to start somewhere.


----------



## BjornJ (21/11/09)

bek said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I'd really like to get into AG brewing but i dont know where to start - ive read a heap about it but i'd love to see how its done in real life and get an idea on how much better AG can be form brewing out of a can.
> Any chance i can tag along the next time somebody is doing a brew?
> Bek




Hi,
aware this may be way to late, didn't see the thread until now.
I'm brewing All Grain (BIAB) in Brighton-le-Sands tomorrow Saturday 21.11 if you want to see how easy it is just send me a PM and I'll send you the address.
I'll be brewing my first lager tomorrow from about 10 to 2-3pm, so far I;ve only made ales but the whole AG thing is a lot less complicated than it sounds.

With a $20 pot from BigW and a grain bag + thermometer you can start on the slippery slope that is AG..

Bjorn


----------

